# Iran warships escort cargo vessel toward Yemen



## skye (May 19, 2015)

Will   the US and its allies block or try to inspect the cargo ship before it gets to Yemen igniting a likely confrontation with Iran, or should they let it through to the Yemeni port, opening the door for future deliveries that might contain weapons or other lethal aid?

Is this  the 3th or 4th time Iran tries to supply weapons to the Houthis this month?...(the mullahs say is humanitarian help... yeah right ) ....not looking good... something's gotta give... yes? no? may be?





19 May 2015

Iran warships escort cargo vessel toward Yemen - Yahoo News


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 19, 2015)

I think we all should just pack up and move over there since we seem to be so fascinated by the middle east.


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2015)

skye said:


> Will   the US and its allies block or try to inspect the cargo ship before it gets to Yemen igniting a likely confrontation with Iran, or should they let it through to the Yemeni port, opening the door for future deliveries that might contain weapons or other lethal aid?
> 
> Is this  the 3th or 4th time Iran tries to supply weapons to the Houthis this month?...(the mullahs say is humanitarian help... yeah right ) ....not looking good... something's gotta give... yes? no? may be?
> 
> ...




Is that really a question? "U.S. and other Western leaders have accused Iran of militarily backing the Yemeni rebels, known as Houthis, and providing them with weapons" The US should stop the vessel and inspect it.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)

Definitely maybe!


----------



## skye (May 19, 2015)

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Will   the US and its allies block or try to inspect the cargo ship before it gets to Yemen igniting a likely confrontation with Iran, or should they let it through to the Yemeni port, opening the door for future deliveries that might contain weapons or other lethal aid?
> ...




U.S. and allied officials are debating how they should handle the Iranian cargo ship  heading towards  Yemen .... of course  with Hussein Obama being the Mullah advocate that he is ....


----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)

What if it happened to strike an 'Isis' mine?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)

Who could say where an underwater explosive came from?


----------



## skye (May 19, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Who could say where an underwater explosive came from?



from your ass!

now piss off!


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2015)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Obama should be set aside he does not love the US. He would run and hide after trying to talk Iran to death.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)

It is very easy to provoke a war. 
What follows is not usually so easy.


----------



## skye (May 19, 2015)

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...





Deputy Chief of Iran's Armed Forces Brigadier General Massoud Jazayeri said last week that any attack on the ship would spark a regional war.

Iran is the bully of the Middle East.

A dangerous bully with a nuclear weapon very soon....if not stopped.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)

Who wants to volunteer to be the first into Iran to stop them?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Yes I think the Iranian ship should be allowed to bring whatever it wants to Yemen. I personally do not care for the Al Saud family or SA, but that is me. I realize they want to have another way to ship their oil instead of the Persian Strait but they should negotiate  a way with all their money. They are just destroying Yemen and lets face it , we all supply weapons to our allies.


----------



## RoccoR (May 19, 2015)

Penelope, et al,

This is not really about the "oil" or the transport thereof, in or through Yemen.  I've been there.  Yemen only has about 2000km of pipeline (oil, gas, LP in total).  

*Oil refinery in Yemen stops operation; lack of raw materials cited*
By Hakim Almasmari, for CNN
Updated 5:18 PM ET, Sun November 20, 2011

An oil refinery in Yemen has stopped operation due to lack of raw materials, according to officials at the refinery.

Senior officials at the Aden Oil refinery in Aden told CNN on Sunday that the last day of production was Thursday, following an attack in Marib province on one of the country's main oil pipelines.










*Yemen Oil Refinery Resumes Operation
BY SAEED AL BATATI, CORRESPONDENT  PUBLISHED: 09:19 AUGUST 6, 2012*

Sana’a: Yemen's main oil refinery in the port city of Aden has begun operating after months of suspension in the wake of consecutive attacks on oil pipelines in the lawless province of Mareb.

This week the refinery received the first shipment crude from the Ras Isa export terminal on the Red Sea coast.

Dr Najeeb Mansour, the executive manager of Aden Refinery, told_ Saba _news agency that the sabotage attacks on the oil pipelines have cost the country $50 million monthly.​I don't think Saudi Arabia wants to risk anything on the failed state that will put Sadi assets at risk.  The Saudi's like other regional partners, are worried about the containment of radical elements that might spread throughout the region.  The region is filled with populations that have little or no respect for freedom in commerce and industry.  Yemen in particular.  Like Iraq, you just cannot hand them freedom and expect them to build upon it.  It is not their way.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Yes I think the Iranian ship should be allowed to bring whatever it wants to Yemen. I personally do not care for the Al Saud family or SA, but that is me. I realize they want to have another way to ship their oil instead of the Persian Strait but they should negotiate  a way with all their money. They are just destroying Yemen and lets face it , we all supply weapons to our allies.



wrong again-----Yemenis are destroying Yemen and HEZBOLLAH  plants that have been shipped there for at least the past  five years.      Why do you INVENT your own history,  Penelope??.    The shipments are for armaments for the fighters who are strewing the streets of
Sanaa and Aden with baby bodies for filth like you to
DANCE UPON.     The situation in Yemen is so sad that
even people who fled that SHARIAH SHIT HOLE ---are
distressed by it.     Yemen is being victimized by Iran-----
not that Yemen is an innocent player-----it is also an AL QAEDA  stronghold------lots of Osama bin Laden's relatives are in Yemen ----his mother was from that
shariah shit-hole.       The whole situation is tragic and
the PENELOPEs of the world want to see it get worse----
Yemen is already swimming in blood ----Saudi Arabia is
certainly not doing it  ------(not that Saudi Arabia is an
innocent player in anything)      The good news is there ain't no jews there.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 20, 2015)

Iran has announced the ship may be inspected.


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Iran has announced the ship may be inspected.



not impressed-----will ALL  their stuff be inspected?-----what is supposed to be on the ship?     FOOD FOR HEZBOLLAH 
OPERATIVES-----same thing as guns----remember napoleon said  ------AN ARMY TRAVEL ON ITS STOMACH.   The only people with advanced weaponry right now in Yemen are   HOUTHIS-----what are HOUTHIS?   members of a small Shiite minority-----which used to be
very impoverished in Yemen------suddeny    DEY IS IN DA MONEY   (wealth in yemen is measured by how many machine guns a man has slung over his shoulder----but the armaments that the average Yemeni man carried was either a pistol or a small rifle   along with the fancy dagger in the belt      ya wanna know how I know?)    Just whom do you imagine it was that SAUDI ARABIA shot as they tried to sneak into the country????       try to keep up-----I am introducing you to world war III


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

PS -----the sunni muslims  (majority)  in yemen hate the Shiites the same way the Iraqis do and the Pakistanis do. 
wanna know how I know?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

This is not US business. Does the US ask if it should let pass the bombs Saudi Arabia throws on Yemen?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 20, 2015)

Saudi bombs ARE business for the US.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Saudi bombs ARE business for the US.


Why is the US selling arms to this regime?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi bombs ARE business for the US.
> ...


The answer could be very, very long.
To be brief, it is due to short range thinking and benefit at the sacrifice of principles and long range strategy.


----------



## idb (May 20, 2015)

skye said:


> Will   the US and its allies block or try to inspect the cargo ship before it gets to Yemen igniting a likely confrontation with Iran, or should they let it through to the Yemeni port, opening the door for future deliveries that might contain weapons or other lethal aid?
> 
> Is this  the 3th or 4th time Iran tries to supply weapons to the Houthis this month?...(the mullahs say is humanitarian help... yeah right ) ....not looking good... something's gotta give... yes? no? may be?
> 
> ...


Sure, as long as the Iranians have reciprocal rights to crawl all over US ships heading to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


The US has proven that it gives a shit about the human rights situation and democracy in the countries as long as it is allowed to do business and the governments act in favor of the US. Good examples were the dictatorships of Iran, South Vietnam and South Korea. And now, Saudi Arabia.
On the other hand are human rights violations and democratic issues something countries will be charged with when they reject American influence, whether this accusations are true or not.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 20, 2015)

Read Machiavelli (actually, I'm pretty sure you have).


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> This is not US business. Does the US ask if it should let pass the bombs Saudi Arabia throws on Yemen?



The US  decides that which is US business-----and does not consult  BAATHIST SHIT.      I consider it a good sign that the US is concerned over the carnage that Iran and its proxies have inflicted upon the INNOCENT PEOPLE OF YEMEN------imagine that------the Yemeni I know who fled the filth of that shariah shit hole -----the same one  BAATHIST PIG  Nasser attacked with NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS  (remember nitrogen mustard gas---banned as TOO BARBARIC Nazi stuff?)   is horrified
at what the Iranians are doing to Yemen and its most
innocent populations


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Read Machiavelli (actually, I'm pretty sure you have).



The Baathist pigs certainly have-------along with Mein Kampf-------but then again------so have the Iranian pigs


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi bombs ARE business for the US.
> ...



everyone sells arms to  SAUDI ARABIA  ----you are quite a joke            The Saudis may be pigs ----but they are well armed-------for that matter ---the Iranians are also pigs and well armed--------now world war III   has started in a PIG STY---------its like a cosmic joke from hell


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > This is not US business. Does the US ask if it should let pass the bombs Saudi Arabia throws on Yemen?
> ...


Your propaganda says nothing. The US is not the only country on earth and we all have rules we agreed to. As for your repeated propaganda, why should one care about the alleged use of mustard gas (which is harmless), when the US puts depleted Uranium in almost each of its weapons? It is always the same with you hypocrites and just like I wrote in post 24: Some shit comes around accusing others of things which probably never happened while its own side only does the most horrible things to the humans, including the own citizens.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


I guess, although SA has modern US stuff, the Iranians are superior to the beheading stone age tyrannic Sunni regime of Saudi Arabia you worship due to their advanced missile science.


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

FILTH FROM CAPTAIN BLEI>>>>
 why should one care about the alleged use of mustard gas

for those who do not know-----germans invented Nitrogen
Mustard Gas and used it in world war I.      It causes injury so  horrific and so LINGERING   (some people slowly die in agony over years)  
that the whole civilized world banned it  FOREVER after world war I.        ---but---the Nazis slipped
the recipe to their BAATHIST allies----and also their very notable hunk of shit ally---- GRAND MUFTI-AL HUSSEINI--      Baathist pig  GAMAL ABDEL NASSER
stock piled the stuff and used it on  Yemeni villages during the civil war over there---in the  1950s----
Baathist pig    Saddam Hussein----stock piled it.     The USA  homeland  security system has extensive protocols
in place should  islamo terrorist pigs decide to use it in their   ACTS OF SERVICE TO ALLAH-----pay careful attention to all instructions should the pigs decide to use
that which   CAPTAIN BLEI calls   "harmless"-------very
deadly-------and it HANGS AROUND------don't go out
and touch things  -----wait for rescue.    BTW----assad probably inherited   pig  Saddam's stash


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



why would I worship either a   SHARIAH SHIT HOLE  like
   Iran or Saudi Arabia or a  BAATHIST shit hole which
   is merely   Arabic for   NAZI????

              NAZI  =  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE = 
                   ISLAMIC EMPIRE  =  BAATHISM =
                         EMPIRE OF IRAN  (aka Shiite shit)

     all the same ------same legal code-----same oceans
                     of blood-----same barbarity


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> FILTH FROM CAPTAIN BLEI>>>>
> why should one care about the alleged use of mustard gas
> 
> for those who do not know-----germans invented Nitrogen
> ...


Because mustard gas is harmless compared to what the US uses in fact. I know you little propaganda drone gives a shit about humans and your filthy finger only points in one direction: towards countries that reject the world regime.

"Most Americans have no idea that depleted uranium munitions used by the U.S. military are causing one of the greatest environmental nightmares in the history of the world. In fact, most Americans have no idea what depleted uranium even is. But even as many Americans gobble down their burgers and french fries and pizza and enjoy the "good life" watching their big screen televisions, an entirely different story is being written on the other side of the world. In Iraq and Afghanistan today, there are some areas that have been so polluted by depleted uranium that they have literally become uninhabitable hellholes. Americans like to think of themselves as so "environmentally conscious", but the truth is that one of the greatest environmental tragedies of all time is being caused by the U.S. military and yet nobody seems to care."
Depleted Uranium One Of The Greatest Environmental Horrors In The History Of The World


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

you are barking  in the wrong courtyard-----captain blei-----
depleted uranium is harmless ----NITROGEN MUSTARD 
GAS IS A NIGHTMARE-------nice try though-----lots of people do believe that   depleted uranium islamo Nazi libel----but then again-------your people are still spitting out the
jewish    BLOOD COOKIE recipe thing


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You know that the HRE has nothing to do with the Nazis.
You know that Baathism bases on secularism, not on religion.
You know that the Islamic Republic of Iran did not invade any country during its existence.

We don´t need the distorting image of the world you are promoting here in an effort to justify inhuman treatment against people.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you are barking  in the wrong courtyard-----captain blei-----
> depleted uranium is harmless ----NITROGEN MUSTARD
> GAS IS A NIGHTMARE-------nice try though-----lots of people do believe that   depleted uranium islamo Nazi libel----but then again-------your people are still spitting out the
> jewish    BLOOD COOKIE recipe thing


So Depleted Uranium is harmless, lying shit?


----------



## Penelope (May 22, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you are barking  in the wrong courtyard-----captain blei-----
> ...



Your right and being an American I know this. Same as Agent Orange in Vietnam, we have very sick Vets from Iraq, not only the ones with missing limbs but many dead ones. I wonder what is wrong with our country, and I have come to the conclusion its the interference of those Zionist in our Politics and kissing up to the Sauds as well.  Then we have the money hungry slobs in our Military and the Cheney's, anything for a buck.

Then we have the same ones that polluted New York City with Asbestos in the air , the same ones, Zionist régime and our money hungry Cheney's and Rumfleds , that to get us into the war on terror created the terror and killed 3000 innocent Americans to do it.

Your right Iran is innocence compared to the rogue régime in Israel.


.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2015)

the bitch talks about  ASBESTOS as a "Zionist plot" ----the slob gets more and more comical.      It likes to get into topics that it has does not even understand.    Tell me all about  ASBESTOS  filthy whore------And I will tell you who
it was who discovered its danger and who it was who DID THE POLLUTING----not of New York---OF THE WHOLE DAMNED COUNTRY you fucking criminal murderess


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2015)

PS   agent orange is harmless to the americans who used it in viet nam.     It kills foliage so it is harmful of the flora which secondarly harms the people in the areas it was used.      Depleted uranium is  harmless to the environment.    It does nothing to significantly raise the
natural background radiation.     FAVA BEANS cause more
problems


----------



## Penelope (May 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has announced the ship may be inspected.
> ...



who in the heck cares, SA just beheaded some more people, I could care less about the Al Saud family and their billions. You just don't like Hezbollah because they fight for Lebanon which Israel wants big time.

Let the houthies alone, SA has no right to Yemen. I am really beginning to be on Irans side, as they are more humane that the Israel regime and the Saudi family of monarchs.

You have no problem with the US shipping arms to Israel do you?? Nope not at all.
The Saud family just bought nukes from Pakistan, and by God if I were Iran I'd be buying them from Russia.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PS   agent orange is harmless to the americans who used it in viet nam.     It kills foliage so it is harmful of the flora which secondarly harms the people in the areas it was used.      Depleted uranium is  harmless to the environment.    It does nothing to significantly raise the
> natural background radiation.     FAVA BEANS cause more
> problems


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



oh gee------how remarkably brilliant.     "Saudi Arabia just beheaded some more people"    Beheading is the
Saudi form of capital punishment.     it bothers you?----
I don't particularly like it but they do it according to Islamic law-------for crime.    Isis does it for anyone who does not lick the shit of Isis..    And  Houthi----a small minority in Yemen----of Shiite sect------does it against anyone not a Shiite-----because Shiite is actually  = to
Iranian shill-------not that I care.     My Yemeni relatives escaped that shariah shit hole long ago.    Do you have any idea what you are  typing about?      I do know about that which I type.     I even known Saudis in the USA-----educated decent people who would find your posts utterly ludicrous.      Your crap is the crap of an 
APPALACHIAN inebriate whore with nine bastards----


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think the Iranian ship should be allowed to bring whatever it wants to Yemen. I personally do not care for the Al Saud family or SA, but that is me. I realize they want to have another way to ship their oil instead of the Persian Strait but they should negotiate  a way with all their money. They are just destroying Yemen and lets face it , we all supply weapons to our allies.
> ...




thanks for your endorsement,  VIK-----there ain't no Zoroastrians or Hindus there either------historically there were probably Zoroastrians----and----maybe even a few hindus------Yemen was actually ----long ago  -----an  ON THE SILK ROAD  country------and culturally diverse.  
If I am correct----(maybe not)  CARDAMOM is an Indian
contribution to the world ------my Yemeni boy cannot live without it.   It was hitherto unfamiliar to me.     THUS  I have to search it out in local 
"indian"  neighborhoods.     For my fellow posters---it moderates the bitterness of coffee   (an Ethiopian contribution to the world)   -----try it-------it works.   
The murder of Yemen is a loss to   WORLD HERITAGE


----------



## Penelope (May 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes I'm aware that is the SA capital punishment, and they have carried out many this year already. Your prefer SA to Iran , that is your business. I do not. Women can drive in Iran, Iran is more progressive and humane. Also they are far more advanced with a lot of history.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You are still struggling to PROVE that you are an idiot,  Penelope------do not try so hard-----it is obvious.      "you prefer Saudi Arabia to Iran" 
(the 'you'  in the moronic statement by Penelope refers to me,  rosie)  
You got  citation to PROVE that I prefer Saudi Arabia to Iran,   sow Penelope?      -----because WOMEN CAN DRIVE????      sheeeesh---you pretend I am almost as shallow a fatuous as are you.     "Iran is more progressive and humane"???    you want to defend that moronic
statement,  Penelope?        "far more advanced with a lot more history" 
    FELLOW POSTERS----Penelope claims that Iran is older than
    Arabia as she dances on the dead bodies of infants  in Yemen, 
    and Iraq


----------

